# IRda para nokia 6225



## edhin (Ene 29, 2006)

Buenas a todos, este es mi primer post y quisiera saber si alguien a logrado hacer funcionar el software de Nokia: NOKIA PC SUITE con este circuito http://www.kiloco.com.br/COMPUTADOR/ADAPTADOR IR.htm , por que en realidad yo lo arme y no lo he podido hacer funcionar  , ademas me gustaria saber si alguien tiene información sobre las opciones de UART que dan en la BIOS, en mi caso tengo una K8N Neo 4 F y me da unas opciones que no conozco, como: R, T Active  [Hi,Hi], [Hi,Lo],[Lo,Hi],[Lo,Lo] ; Ir Transmision Delay[Enable],[Disable]; Use Ir pins [R2/T2],[IR-Rx2Tx2];(Las subopciones son las que pongo dentro de  los corchetes).

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme  Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


----------



## psicodelico (Jul 15, 2006)

Edhin!! ese engrendro de la página carioca, si funka, pero si lo armas a rajatabla como ahí lo describen, no funciona en varias placas madres...
Ese artilugio lo conoci de la siguiente URL:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/86/2

No sé cual plagio a cual, en fin el echo es que para que eso te funke debes agregar buffers Schmitt Trigger (74HCT14 p.e.) y por que no un par de led difusos y sus respectivos transistores para que indiquen cuando llega o sale algún dato por el puerto.
Aparentemente la entrada (RX) del puerto IR de algunas PCs requieren los +5v crudos y nada de hacerlos caer en una resistencia de 15K como se muestra en ese diagrama...
si te intereza subo algun dibujillo,   Adio!


----------



## edhin (Ago 2, 2006)

Gracias por la ayuda, al fin lo hice andar, aunque me costo trabajo. Verdad que le hacian falta varias cosas.


----------



## psicodelico (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola Edhin, te cuento, aquí donde vivo no hay posibilidad de encontrar optoelectrónica veloz... primero probé con un fototransistor llamado TPS610, la máxima velocidad que le saque fue 4800 baud, éstos fototransisores son los que se encuentran en los receptores IR de los televisores, el diodo emisor era un LD271, llego a 10 centímetros, más allá perdía datos.
Luego consegui un verdadero fotodiodo receptor llamado BPV10, éste es realmente veloz conmutando, así que pude sacarle los 115.200 baud, la máxima velocidad del puerto serie IR, usando como emisor el LD271, lo máximo que pude separarlos antes de perder datos fue 15 milímetros.
y ahora te pregunto, 
¿Que fotodiodo receptor utilizastes?,
¿probastes con un fototransistor?,
¿a que velocidad máxima lograste que corra el engendro?,
¿cuantos centimetros pudistes separar las fuentes antes de que empiecen a perder datos?
bueehhh  era eso, Ciao.


----------



## TePRSA (Ago 8, 2006)

Hola,estoy montando el circuito en cuestion pero no lo pude acabar para que me vaya con
mi placa que es una Aopen MX3W Pro,asi que si me pudieses subir unas imagenes
con los Schmitt Trigger agregados me vendria bien y donde colocar los leds para monitorear
las transmisiones,tampoco entiendo que si el RX nececita 5V por que poner la resistencia de
15K si el Vcc ya lo es,aunque puede que me equiboque,yo utilizo como emisor un led azulado como el esquema original
pero como receptor uno todo negro opaco sin marca nomenclatura ,ni un solo número o letra
asi que no se hasta que punto puede ser fotosensible, en fin no habia otro en la tienda
tambien dejo este otro link
http://www.jackypc.com/index2.php3?rub=articles&num=288
gracias


----------



## Rafale (Ago 8, 2006)

edhin dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todos, este es mi primer post y quisiera saber si alguien a logrado hacer funcionar el software de Nokia: NOKIA PC SUITE con este circuito http://www.kiloco.com.br/COMPUTADOR/ADAPTADOR IR.htm , por que en realidad yo lo arme y no lo he podido hacer funcionar  , ademas me gustaria saber si alguien tiene información sobre las opciones de UART que dan en la BIOS, en mi caso tengo una K8N Neo 4 F y me da unas opciones que no conozco, como: R, T Active  [Hi,Hi], [Hi,Lo],[Lo,Hi],[Lo,Lo] ; Ir Transmision Delay[Enable],[Disable]; Use Ir pins [R2/T2],[IR-Rx2Tx2];(Las subopciones son las que pongo dentro de  los corchetes).
> 
> Si alguien pudiera ayudarme  Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.



Ese circuito funciona y bien, pero hay q tener en cuenta q las resistencias son de un 1/4 de vatio, osea, son las chiquitas, creo q son de 2mm de largo, los fotodiodos q compre no funcionan, las q si funcionan son las de los mouses o ratones de pc, son las q estan en las rueditas donde va la bolilla del mouse, otra, en la BIOS tienen q estar rx y tx en hi/hi, y en windows bajar la velocidad de conexion a 9600bps. configuras de esa forma y te va a andar al pelo, salu2


----------



## psicodelico (Ago 12, 2006)

Hola de nuevo, aquí va el esquema de lo que monté, como a los demás éste circuitejo me hizo renegar bastante, hasta que me di cuenta que era lo que fallaba en mi caso, de ahí que se convirtió en lo que ven en el esquema, puede que para otros ésto no les funcione o no les guste o tenga cosas demás, eso eso va por cuenta de Ustedes, Yo lo hice funcionar en viejas placas madre SOYO (SY-5EAS, SY-5EHM/5EH5, SY-6VBA133-B), una M598LMR, y otra LMRT748. ¿Aclaré que nunca arme estos engrendros para comunicarme con un teléfono inalámbrico?, lo hice para comunicar dos PC's entre sí, otra cosa con la que funciono con éxito fue con la calculadora HP48.

TePRSA, la resistencia de 15K la necesitas para limitar la corriente que maneja el primer transistor, imagino que si te pones a experimentar reduciendo su valor, te evitarías hacer todas las modificaciones que Yo hice, fijate que pasa si la llevas a 1,2K. Yo no la quise tocar, porque temía que influyera en el poder amplificador de Q1. Te aclaro que en mi caso el pin RX de la PC se daba por aludido cuando a R4 la hice de 1,2K sin emplear el 74HC14, entraba directo al citado pin. El inversor Schmitt Trigger lo incorporé porque los cables que estoy empleando son largos, unos 4 metros... ya sabés lo que hace este último circuito, el pulso/onda, lo deja perfectamente cuadrado.
C2, está como dique de contención, por lo largo de mis cables.

Si el dispositivo negro que nombras tiene dos pines, es altamente probable que sea un fototransistor, lo de negro, es el filtro, en realidad es rojo. Hay otros que tienen tres pines, pero éstos son los que se emplean en la mayoría de los televisores, incorporan filtro óptico, filtro electrónico, Schmitt Trigger, están sintonizados en determinadas frecuencia (unos 32Khz a 56Khz), te advierto que éstos no funcionarán para el caso que nos atañe.
Si no encontrás nada, como dijeron por aquí, fijate si uno tomado de una rata descompuesta funka. 

Siempre probá estas cosas con pulsos muy pequeños, comparables a los del puerto IR, porque si le das directo los +5V p.e. en el transmisor el terminal que se conecta al TX de la Pc, quemarías los diodos, porque les circularía demasiada corriente, (5v/22ohm=0,227 A), creo que están pensados solo para 20mA en caso que la cosa sea continua.
Me gustaría saber modificar el circuito receptor empleando amplificador operacionales, para darle más sensibilidad, pero buehh eso es otra cosa. Espero que les siva Adios!,


----------



## TePRSA (Sep 3, 2006)

Pues si que funciona y con todas las placas que he podido provar, con solo sustituir los diodos por unos del raton, eso si al separarlo 1cm se corta y a 9600 bits max.


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 6, 2006)

acabo de probarlo y esta bueno funciona bien claro esta que con esos componentes a 15 cm maximo y no me costo ni dos dolares todo y lo hice funciona con mi nokia 6101 con el pc suite 5.8 lo probare mas adelante con la version 6.8 para ver que tal funca


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 6, 2006)

y se me olvidava tambien lo probe con el sagem my x5 y lo reconocio al igual que al nokia demora unos 30 segundos en reconocerlo maximo no le descarge nada porque no tengo soft. para este modelo pero luego les cuento que tal fue ok bye saludos


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 10, 2006)

AQUI MI IRDA YA EN SU CAJITA FUNCA BIEN CON EL NOKIA 6101, SAGEM MY X-5 Y UNA PALM IIIe, TODO MUY BIEN SI NO LO DETECTA O SI LO HACE INTERMITENTEMENTE ES CUESTION DE BAJARLE UN POCO LA VELOCIDA DE TRANSMISION AL WIN EN LA MAYORIA TRABAJA CON 9600 BPS Y 19200 BPS Y CUANDO LO DETECTA UNA SEÑAL SONORA TE INDICA JUNTO CON EL ICONO QUE SALE JUNTO AL RELOJ. AQUI LE MANDO UNA CAPTURA CON EL PROGRAMA DEL SAGEM DE COMO LO RECONOCE. SALUDOS A TODOS DESDE PERÙ


----------



## chame (Dic 26, 2006)

hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, aclara q no se casi nada de electronica, pero quisiera saber cual es el nombre de esos leds, q es por donde pasan los datos no??
bueno espero sus respuestas, salu2.


----------



## samigoro (Ago 27, 2010)

el dispositivo que transmite es diodo infrarojo y el que recibe es fotodiodo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Último mensaje: 26-dic-2006


----------

